# New England Ninjutsu - A few questions



## lurky (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone here train at NE Ninjutsu?
I'd like to get your opinions.
I'm interested in Ninjutsu and they are not terribly far away but because of the hours I work I would only be able to attend the one late session they offer during the week. They also offer some weekends sessions, which they charge extra for.  
I would like to progress in Ninjutsu and would be willing to train on my own time as well. 
Years ago, I went to a dojo when I was at school where their attitude was 'only we can show you the material, so only after you have taken X number of classes can you test'. 

More recently I attened a different dojo where they gave you a manual so that you could learn on your own and they let you test whenever you felt you were ready.  

Given the fact that I would only be able to train once a week, I'm hoping NE Ninjutsu is like the later dojo. If anyone trains there, can you tell me what to expect? 
Thanks


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2009)

lurky said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone here train at NE Ninjutsu?
> I'd like to get your opinions.
> I'm interested in Ninjutsu and they are not terribly far away but because of the hours I work I would only be able to attend the one late session they offer during the week. They also offer some weekends sessions, which they charge extra for.
> ...


 
I know Greg Kowalski.  He's a great person and fantastic teacher.  My Arnis inst. used to rent space from him on the non-Ninjutsu nights, but I have been present for some of the Ninjutsu classes.  His site is just what it says...a place to learn and train in the Bujinkan and its certainly not a belt factory.  

The extra classes are usually 1 or 2 day seminars.  People affiliated with Greg usually come down, so he usually has a pretty good turnout.  

The classes, at least back then, were usually split up, with the lower ranks on one side, the more advanced on the other.  This would allow individual time for each group, and then both groups would usually come back around the half way point and continue to work things.  

If you're interested, I'd definately suggest calling Greg or emailing him.  You could also go down and watch one of the classes.  

I know you were specifically asking about NEN, but there is also a Jinenkan school, in Milford, I believe.  AFAIK, those are the only 2 legit schools in CT, that offer what you're looking for.

Good luck and let me know if I can help you further. 

Mike


----------



## savagek (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello all, 

Lurky 

I would suggest going to classes at NEN as well. 

Greg is a great teacher. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
Winchendon MA. 
USA
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## ronagle (Nov 30, 2009)

lurky said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone here train at NE Ninjutsu?
> I'd like to get your opinions.
> I'm interested in Ninjutsu and they are not terribly far away but because of the hours I work I would only be able to attend the one late session they offer during the week. They also offer some weekends sessions, which they charge extra for.
> ...



I've heard good things


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2009)

Greg is great.  I have trained with him way back in the day when he used to come to the UofM for seminar's.  Definitely give it a go!


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2009)

To the OP...have you gone to the school to check it out?  If so, what were your thoughts?


----------



## lurky (Dec 9, 2009)

I did go to the school, Greg seemed very knowledgeable and a straight shooter but unfortunately, with the traffic and distance from work I just wouldn't be able to make it there regularly. 

I have found two shcools that are closer to me, so now I'd like to know what the people on this forum think of them, I'll start a new thread.


----------

